

What you can do to support Wikileaks - perone
http://pyevolve.sourceforge.net/wordpress/?p=1409

======
ENOTTY
>France and United States, which always criticized China and other regimes due
their policies on freedom of expression, are doing the same now

This is a terrible comparison. In China, if you publish something like
Wikileaks, the government will order your webhost to take it down and then
send goons out to take you away. In the US, one senator basically sent letters
or publicly asked companies not to cooperate. No evidence of any threat to
harm people.

Sure it is a curtailing of freedom of speech, much like prohibiting yelling
fire in a theater is, but its not on the order of China.

~~~
BigZaphod
Just to play devil's advocate: Isn't the end result basically the same,
though? The commercial entities in the US ultimately took the content down.
They may or may not have had to, technically/legally, but the fact remains
that they did.

That companies obeyed this "request" from the government only empowers the
government further - and as soon as someone eventually pushes back against
this kind of thing, a law or technicality will be found making such push-back
illegal because, hey, they used to get away with these requests all the time
and it totally must have been making the country safer! We wouldn't want to
give that important national security power up! Let's make it official! And
then boom - we're just like China.

------
DjDarkman
The US is by no means less communist than China in this matter. You can tell
me that Mr. Lieberman asked everyone politely to stop helping Wikileaks. But
hey, go see a movie about mafias and gangsters and you get pretty much the
same.

The reality is that democracy is just a cover up, the government can always
see your personal emails, but you can't see what the government does. Call
this freedom. But without transparency there is no freedom.

------
seanieb
You could provide them with a Mirror. <http://46.59.1.2/mass-mirror.html>

~~~
perone
Thank you, I've added the link into the post.

